# In honor of Father's Day



## Tony (Jun 20, 2015)

I thought it would be cool to have a thread showing off work our Fathers have done. My Dad is incredibly talented in building things out of many different materials, but has done mostly utilitarian things his entire life. He's always been too busy trying to make ends meet, raise 3 kids etc. to build stuff "for fun". Here is a headboard he built for Nikki and I, also a little carousel he made for her for her birthday some years back. I know the pictures suck, sorry guys! Now show off your Dads work! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2015)

I've shared these here before - it was a while ago though.

My dad has built a number of wooden boats. These are the only pictures I have right now.

The boats in pics 1, 2, & 4 were of his own design and are all great boats. The boat in pic 3 was from a set of plans, but after building one or two of them, he started modifying the plans to suit the needs of whoever he was building the boat for.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I've shared these here before - it was a while ago though.
> 
> My dad has built a number of wooden boats. These are the only pictures I have right now.
> 
> ...



Very cool Matt! When I was a kid, we had a little John boat that we were going to get "seaworthy" someday. My father work 90+ hours a week back then, it sat and rotted in the back yard. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2015)

Great idea Tony! It makes me wonder how many woodworkers had dad's that were woodworkers. My dad wasn't one, but could build anything he needed to build for any project. I have told before that he used to flip boats when he was in the navy, and that's what really sparked my interest in woodworking. Rebuilding transoms in rotten boats was the usual gig for me. I owe my dad a lot more than I can ever repay. We spent the evening with them and just got back about 45 minutes ago. My dad is the best dad anyone ever had, and although he isn't what we would classify as a woodworker, I couldn't be more proud to call my dad, my dad. He rocks. 

Great thread Tony.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2015)

Great story @Kevin! I'm sure your Dad is a great man who raised you to be the stand-up guy that we all know, trust and admire. My own father is a man who I have been furious with, disagreed with and, to this day, have problems with his stance on certain things, but I have always admired him and will be eternally grateful for what he taught me and instilled in me. He brought me up to stand up for what I believe and to stand behind anything I do or put my name on. All the bad crap came from somewhere else....... Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 21, 2015)

@Sprung you've told me about these boats before and boy they are nice! 

The drifter and pram are just what I need!haha 

Beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 21, 2015)

The best thing my Dad ever made was me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 21, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> @Sprung you've told me about these boats before and boy they are nice!
> 
> The drifter and pram are just what I need!haha
> 
> Beautiful stuff!



Thanks, Cody! I think dad's built a dozen or dozen and a half drift boats - most of them found homes in Michigan, where my parents still live. The pram was of his own design - a cross between a pram and a drift boat. Comfortably holds two people and their gear. Extremely maneuverable. Light enough for two guys to easily pick up and put into the back of a pick-up or on top of a rack/topper. One of his more challenging builds was an AuSable River Boat. The build itself wasn't the challenge - it was building such a long boat in his garage! He had it diagonal in their old two-car garage so it would fit. For that one he found an AuSable River Boat that was abandoned and rotten in the woods and measured it and made his own plans. Dad's got a couple notebooks of plans he's drawn and has tasked me with seeing about getting them published after he's died - those plans, along with any of his tools I want, he's passing on to me. As for right now, I know where the notebooks are, but I'm not allowed to look in them!

It's been a few years since dad's built a boat, though he's done some various repair work for people on their boats since then. Dad says he's done building wood boats - he really wants to build one out of aluminum - but everytime he starts getting some money saved up for materials, it ends up going to fix one of their cars or something else. He won't admit it, but I think he'd actually love an excuse to build a wooden boat again. I don't think he ever sold a boat he built for more than $2000 or $2500 - even though he could've gotten more for them. I know he just liked building them. At one point he could build a drift boat in three weeks - and that was before he was injured on the job and disabled, while working 60+ hours a week at his job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 21, 2015)

Very cool Matt and everyone else! 

My father wasn't much of a woodworker. Logger, yes but not much in way of making things but firewood outta it. Lol. 

He is a retired tool and die maker and is so dam precise with everything it drove me crazy as a kid. Kinda still does... Haha. 

Maybe that's why I took up woodworking since its not such a precise game like the metal industry is. Who knows. 

I agree with Kenbo and think he hit the nail on the head with his post!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 21, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> The best thing my Dad ever made was me.
> View attachment 81234


By the way, this is a picture of my Pop and I when we made my shop together. (the second best thing he ever made.)

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2015)

Kenn, that is without a doubt the very best picture you have ever posted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Ken, I'm sad to report you may be having to partially deconstruct your shop. I noticed you have the 2 grade stamps in opposition to each other, and unless I am mistaken Feng Shui dictates they should run in harmony i.e. the same direction. However, if you were building in accordance with ying yang, you might be able to leave it. I think you might need to consider tearing down to flip that stud.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's my family when I was about 5 or soemthing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2015)

@Sprung Matt I had typed a reply and comment on your dad and his boats, and your excellent post. I don't see it for some reason. I guess it tiimed out that happens when I am on my phone sometimes. Your dad is so talented. Sounds like you love him as much as I love mine. Great pics of some beautiful boats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @Sprung Matt I had typed a reply and comment on your dad and his boats, and your excellent post. I don't see it for some reason. I guess it tiimed out that happens when I am on my phone sometimes. Your dad is so talented. Sounds like you love him as much as I love mine. Great pics of some beautiful boats!



Thanks, Kevin! One this is clear in this thread: We all seem to have been blessed with great dads!

I haven't seen my dad since my parents were out here to visit in November - but thankfully that changes this week when I see him Tuesday night. Friday we'll get to do something I haven't been able to do with him in over 10 years - go and watch the River Roar testing. The testing is more fun to watch than the races, costs nothing to watch, and you can even get up right next to the boat launch. We always enjoyed going together every year until I no longer lived in Michigan.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 21, 2015)

My Dad (gone to heaven a little more than 2 years ago) did not do woodworking as a hobby or profession. Dad was a rancher/farmer that did a little bit of everything that it took to raise a family and make ends meet .Built an addition to the house so that we could have an indoor bathroom and dug the sewer line in by hand . I also remember him building a "fall out shelter" in our basement ,had to dig the dirt out by hand and pitch it out from under the foundation The dirt was hauled away in a "stone boat". He repaired most all of the farm equipment, Mom's sewing machine and vacuum cleaner and washer and dryer.
Dad was always working on something, wish I had more of that " I can fix it" in me.
Dad allowed me to use his tools and was very encouraging when I made something mostly milking stools ,you know the kind where you nail a board to a cut off fence post. I miss Dad ,but am very fortunate to have tutored in life by a man who was truly a great role model
Thanks Dad hope I can pass along you "can do" spirit to my children and grandchildren.
Dave

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 22, 2015)

Have fun at the river roar Matt! Fun event


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Ken, I'm sad to report you may be having to partially deconstruct your shop. I noticed you have the 2 grade stamps in opposition to each other, and unless I am mistaken Feng Shui dictates they should run in harmony i.e. the same direction. However, if you were building in accordance with ying yang, you might be able to leave it. I think you might need to consider tearing down to flip that stud.
> 
> View attachment 81282




Thanks a lot @Kevin. How am I going to sleep at night now? My father must have installed that stud.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Here's my family when I was about 5 or soemthing.
> 
> View attachment 81295



@Kevin which one is you?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> @Kevin which one is you?



I'm the one who anyone else isn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2015)

What didn't he make?



 

Worked all over New Yorks Westchester county.

Then, he spent 20 years here:



 

As maintenance supervisor. He did all aspects of repair and maintenance at this place. 

After he retired, made furniture for anyone who asked for something.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

